
Tea or Coffee: Which drink is better for you? - somberi
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160115-tea-vs-coffee-which-drink-is-better-for-you
======
yesenadam
(2016)

TLDR "we have to admit there is little between the two drinks besides personal
taste"

There's no such thing as a 'standard' cup of coffee. From cafes, the amount of
caffeine/strength can range (guesstimate) several orders of magnitude. Not to
mention all the other stuff in it. Same with all the different kinds of tea.

